# fs: Crystal Red Shrimps and Yellow Shrimps.



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello.
I have 10 CRS (A-S grade) for $35 and 10 yellow shrimps for $20 or all for $50.
Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ludmila, Do you have any pics of your shrimp? Pictures are ALWAYS helpful when selling items on BCA .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

pmed.....................


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 5 CRS left and still have yellow shrimplets.
There are some pictures.

















female shrimps with shrimplets


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm box is full. 

How many of each do you have left and how much do you want for them?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> pm box is full.
> 
> How many of each do you have left and how much do you want for them?


I want to know too


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

CRS are pending , yellow shrimps 10 for $20, I guess I have 20 shrimplets .


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello.
I have shrimplets for sale again


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take all yellow shrimplets. pmed you.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello,
have some more shrimplets ( CRS and Yellow ) ready to go .
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 5 CRS "SS" grade for $35

No Enter








Hinomaru









Thanks.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

PMed............................><>


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Have some more , CRS A-S, SS grade and Yellow shrimplets.
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Some new pic


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

......bump!....


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

PMed.......................><>


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump!
Still have some CRS , A-S grade 10 for $35 , SS grade 5 for $35, Yellows 10 for $20 , 
10 CRS (A-S) + 10 Yellows for $50,
5 CRS (SS) + 10 Yellows For $50
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going to JL Aquatics this week, can meet there .
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump! I'm going to JL Aquatics soon, can bring there.
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

.....Bump!.....


----------

